# I just created a petition against the new FDA regulations



## familystone (Feb 23, 2012)

I decided to create a petition since I can't find one anywhere to try and show solidarity against the proposed regulations by the FDA. I created this because I don't think one should have to pay for a membership to the CRA to voice their opinion against the government encroaching upon its citizen's rights.

If you would please check my petition out at:

www change org/petitions/rep-posey-sen-nelson-house-of-reps-senate-and-pres-barack-obama-prevent-the-fda-from-regulating-small-business-owners-and-american-citizens

and send it out for friends and family to sign so we can give something to Rep Bill Posey and Sen Bill Nelson showing that there is substantial support for this.

I will post clickable link when post count raises


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/pre...roaching-upon-the-rights-of-american-citizens


----------



## familystone (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, I see that you can't edit posts after a while so appreciate the link.


----------

